# Avatar: The Last Airbender



## canuck brian (May 3, 2007)

I love this show. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

I watched it with my roommate last year, it was pretty good.


----------



## Pauly (May 3, 2007)

Speaking of avatars, I just changed mine to Hard Gay.


----------



## Adam (May 3, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> I love this show. Anyone else a fan?



Started watching it a few months ago, Love It!


----------



## Variant (May 16, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> I love this show. Anyone else a fan?



Yup, its a kid's show on Nickelodeon that not always in the scope of entertainment for some "mature" people, _*and*_ it's an animated "action" series that Anime purists likely disdain... _*and*_ you know what? It's positively F'ing great!  I'm absolutely hooked on it. At first I thought was a clever and unique fantasy setting with well written characters worth watching, even in light of the corny action and iffy humor... but if you take the time to watch the series as a whole, there is _*VERY*_ pertinent real-world commentary about civilization, politics, human nature, war, bigotry, loss, etcetera at the very core of it's storyline. The parallels and personalities are so on point sometimes that it's almost disturbing. But the great thing about it is that it's in a context that people of all ages can absorb, and the allegory is well enough removed that many preconceived viewer notions don't get applied. You really see the good and bad of the world though the people and personalities that make life happen, and not the situations or tools they use to get their desired ends. The kids themselves are an excellent "island" to appreciate the static contrasts of chaotic world they (and ultimately, we) live in. Highly recommended for those who can overlook the kitsch factor. My only gripe is that the Book 2 DVD set isn't out yet!


----------



## Mastodon (May 16, 2007)

I can't wait for the new season to start.

Also I'm pissed that the movie is going to be live action. Avatar would look amazing on the big screen, and who the hell decided that M. Night Shamalan (sp?) should direct it?


----------



## SevenatoR (May 16, 2007)

My 6 year old loves it. I actually think it's pretty cool, too.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 29, 2011)

mega necro, i know.

but i knew about this show when it first started airing and remembering LOVING it. i loved th emusic, i loved the story. i loved the depth in it. but i never got to see the entire thing.

now, i got netflix and i'm on an avatar marathon. i finished most of season 1 and all of season 2 yesterday (i got to about half way through season 1 earlier). and now i'm doing a season 3 marathon. 

i cant believe this show is actually a kids show. the themes in this show are FAR too complicated for a child to understand. yes, it has funny moments here and there, and saka is incredible (as is uncle actually). but the show talks about things such as corruption, power, greed, politics, wars, economics, friendship, relationships, family, betrayal, etc etc etc, that i highly doubt any child would actually understand the full depth of it. 

at the same time, i find it interesting that the show is actually desigined in north america, yet there are so many things that connect it to japanese animation. even though this isn't the actual 'earth' the show takes place in, they do use japanese in all the written text in it. 

and the music? oh dear god! 

bottom line is, i LOVE this show, and i'll be buying the DVDs soon, and impatiently waiting for sequel to start in 2012


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 29, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> mega necro, i know.
> 
> but i knew about this show when it first started airing and remembering LOVING it. i loved th emusic, i loved the story. i loved the depth in it. but i never got to see the entire thing.
> 
> ...



totally agree about how mature the themes are. i mean, take for example Uncle Iroh's story in Tales From Ba Sing Sai... it gets me every time 

Can't wait for the new series


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2011)

I did the same exact thing over the summer and watched every episode in like, 5 days or so. Shit gets fucking CRAZY by the end and I really like that it matured so much. Honestly, they've got the potential to make the new series a lot more brutal, and with a slightly updates anime style and perhaps airing on adult swim vs. Nickelodeon, it could be really fantastic compared to what it will already be.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 30, 2011)

MFB said:


> I did the same exact thing over the summer and watched every episode in like, 5 days or so. Shit gets fucking CRAZY by the end and I really like that it matured so much. Honestly, they've got the potential to make the new series a lot more brutal, and with a slightly updates anime style and perhaps airing on adult swim vs. Nickelodeon, it could be really fantastic compared to what it will already be.



well, thats the thing though...as amazing as the story line is for avatar, its second part i'm a lil worried about. 
there is no real war (unless something stupid happens), and as such, korra doesn't really need to travel the world as much.

sure, the new series is only 2 seasons long (and that too was cut short by 10 episodes for season 1, and 15 for season 2, as supposed to 20 episodes each). sure, she learns air bending by angs child. but thats about it...

it would be cool if they recreate the air benders over that 70 period time though


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 7, 2011)

For the longest time I didn't give TLA a chance, being an anime fan and despising shows like Pokemon and Yugioh and the like. I finally saw the show at a friends place and have since been hooked. It's easily in my top 3 favorites of all time. I love that I can actually watch this show with my son. He loves it as much as I do. It's hilarious, his imaginary friends are Team Avatar. 

The movie on the other hand is(for lack of a better term) shit. Don't even get me started, M. Night Shaymalan took a fantastic series and Fubar'd she shit out of it.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 7, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> well, thats the thing though...as amazing as the story line is for avatar, its second part i'm a lil worried about.
> there is no real war (unless something stupid happens), and as such, korra doesn't really need to travel the world as much.
> 
> sure, the new series is only 2 seasons long (and that too was cut short by 10 episodes for season 1, and 15 for season 2, as supposed to 20 episodes each). sure, she learns air bending by angs child. but thats about it...
> ...


 

There's no real war, except the fight against benders by the "equalists?". There's plenty of room for political intrigue there, which is just as interesting to me. In any case, I'm looking forward to the Legend of Korra.


----------



## -42- (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank me later.

Watch Avatar Abridged Episodes! (A:TAS) - AvatarAbridged.com


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 9, 2011)

-42- said:


> Thank me later.
> 
> Watch Avatar Abridged Episodes! (A:TAS) - AvatarAbridged.com




i'd rather thank you now


----------

